# WPB outboard parts store?



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I kept a boat stored at Palm Beach Yacht Center on US1 Hypoluxo. The service manager there once taught OMC engines at the Junior College. I found him to be the best I have ever known. His name is Barry Spinwebber and he is an OMC master mechanic. The parts department there is good as well.

Best regards,
Frank_S


----------



## BigAlPachecko (Nov 27, 2008)

Thanks frank. I just called and they are closed on the weekend. But I'm calling on monday for sure


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Also 

Boat Connection
71 South Military Trail
West Palm Beach, FL 33415-3131
(561) 686-0034

And

BoatHouse  on Broadway in Riviera Beach is OMC

I live a stones throw from PBYC... had an absolutely miserable experience with Barry while he was at South Tech, if I ever see him again it will be too soon.


----------

